
Show HN: Sonder – A secure online list of your past sexual partners - glennbuchan
http://www.sonder.in
======
nikolay
This service seems pretty limited - does not cover fringe cases (cardinality
of 1) and cardinality > 2\. Also, it lacks ratings and/or emoji reactions - a
must have these days! It lacks vouching and requesting feedback - also very
important social elements. No Fitbit integration either! Now automatic
ordering of condoms from L!

Joking aside, I can't believe anybody would try to make the world a better
place by easing promiscuity!

------
kafkaesq
What about all those times (and people) we'd prefer to forget?

~~~
glennbuchan
It's your list so you don't have to record everyone. It is useful to record
some details however, in case of an STI diagnoses for example.

------
nikolay
Quantified Sex

